# bag of chips in mail



## Victor (Sep 24, 2015)

I received an anonymous small bag of chips in the mail.
I don't know who sent it. They are sealed. A mystery.

Would you eat these if you got them?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

Unless it was an official "sample" sent from the company that makes the chips...no, I would not eat them.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2015)

Nope!!


----------



## AprilT (Sep 24, 2015)

Even if it was an anonymous $100 bill, I'd first take it to the bank and verify its safety before using it.  No way would those chips be opened, I'd take them to be checked out if there's no info as I'd want to know who would be sending and why.  You know in case a horse's head is next in the mail.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2015)

was there a return address?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2015)

I'd ask my mother-in-law to taste them first to see what  SHE thinks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2015)

No way. Too many freaks out there these days. Back when I was a kid I'd eat a bag of chips I found on the ground at the playground, but now, in the mail? Nope.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 24, 2015)

*Well it could have been worse Victor.

It might have been a Doggy Bag !layful:

Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ! *




Some things in life are bad
They can really make you mad
Other things just make you swear and curse
When you're chewing on life's gristle
Don't grumble, give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best...
And...
...always look on the bright side
of life...
(Whistle)
Always look on the light side
of life...
(Whistle)
If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle
- that's the thing.
And...always look on the bright
side of life...
(Whistle)
Come on.
Always look on the right side
of life...
(Whistle)
For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word
You must always face the curtain
with a bow
Forget about your sin - give the
audience a grin
Enjoy it - it's your last chance
anyhow.
So always look on the bright side
of death...
(Whistle)
a-Just before you draw your terminal breath...
(Whistle)
Life's a piece of shit, when you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true
You'll see its all a show, keep 'em laughin as you go
Just remember that the last laugh is on you
And...
Always look on the bright side
of life...
(Whistle)
Always look on the right side
of life...
C'mon Brian, cheer up
Always look on the bright side
of life...
Always look on the bright side
of life...
Worse things happen at sea you know.
I mean - what have you got to lose?
You know, you come from nothing
- you're going back to nothing.
What have you lost? Nothing.
Always look on the right side
(I mean) of life...
what have you got to lose?
You know, you come from nothing
- you're going back to nothing.
What have you lost?
Always (Nothing.) look on the right side of life...
Nothing will come from nothing ya know what they say?
Cheer up ya old bugga c'mon give us a grin!
There ya go, see!
Always look on the right side of life...
(Cheer up ya old bugga c'mon give us a grin! At same time)
There ya go, see!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2015)




----------

